# Anyone own an Airspade?



## serial killer (Aug 21, 2008)

I was looking at the Airspade in a catalog today and just can't really see what's so special about it that makes it worth 1200 bucks. Am I wrong in thinking that it's basically just a 3 foot pole with a pointy nozzle and a trigger to control the airflow? I may try to make a poor man's version out of copper pipe and plumbing pieces. I don't actually need one, but it might be a fun toy to play around with. 

If you own one and can point out some features that I am overlooking, or maybe help me out by telling me the size of the nozzle aperture, it would be very much appreciated. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Jovary (Aug 21, 2008)

haha I was actually thinking of doing the same a couple days ago!I

You're right though there doesn't seam much to them. I'd say they're worth every penny though.


----------



## ddhlakebound (Aug 21, 2008)

There was a thread about this not long ago....

read here --> http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=67293&highlight=air+spade


----------



## emr (Aug 21, 2008)

We just got one this year and the thing rocks! If you do any root crown excavations the air spade will pay for itself in a hurry. I sold a job where I used it to help root compaction on a big old oak tree that had a dump truck put 6" ruts about 3ft from the trunk. I have also bid jobs where I planned on using it on recently planted trees that were put in way too deep. I really dont see how you could make your own. If you ever get a hold of one, you will know what I mean. I dont see any way to make your own tip. It is a good tool, but it helps if you get creative on ways to sell its services.


----------



## mckeetree (Aug 22, 2008)

emr said:


> We just got one this year and the thing rocks! If you do any root crown excavations the air spade will pay for itself in a hurry. I sold a job where I used it to help root compaction on a big old oak tree that had a dump truck put 6" ruts about 3ft from the trunk. I have also bid jobs where I planned on using it on recently planted trees that were put in way too deep. I really dont see how you could make your own. If you ever get a hold of one, you will know what I mean. I dont see any way to make your own tip. It is a good tool, but it helps if you get creative on ways to sell its services.




And you are right. The home made ones don't work too well.


----------



## kennertree (Aug 22, 2008)

The air spade is worth every penny. You can almost pay for one in a days work. I wouldn't waste my time making one, the air spade is great for trees and is easy to sell the work.


----------



## prorover (Sep 10, 2008)

*airspade*

i have one. u just can't make your own nozzle. it takes special machining. it directs high pressure air into a lazer like point. if u just bought the nozzle, u could maybe make the rest...


----------



## SpecialForces (Sep 21, 2009)

*build air spades, air knife, air pick*

Hello if you need help building an air spade email me @ [email protected]


the spades that i have been building are about 90% as efficient as the trademarked version thats $1200 i have use them many times side by side.


Aaron Dillon


----------



## Plasmech (Sep 21, 2009)

I see on YouTube people removing trees with an airspade...exposing all the roots and pulling it out like a weed. What is the purpose of this?

By the way, it would be impossible to make an airspade unless you had the exact drawings for the supersonic nozzle, and the means to do that level of machining.




serial killer said:


> I was looking at the Airspade in a catalog today and just can't really see what's so special about it that makes it worth 1200 bucks. Am I wrong in thinking that it's basically just a 3 foot pole with a pointy nozzle and a trigger to control the airflow? I may try to make a poor man's version out of copper pipe and plumbing pieces. I don't actually need one, but it might be a fun toy to play around with.
> 
> If you own one and can point out some features that I am overlooking, or maybe help me out by telling me the size of the nozzle aperture, it would be very much appreciated. Thanks in advance!


----------



## SpecialForces (Sep 24, 2009)

*Everything is theory til you build IT*

[/QUOTE]
By the way, it would be impossible to make an airspade unless you had the exact drawings for the supersonic nozzle, and the means to do that level of machining.[/QUOTE]

This is not true at all. You DO NOT need A Special "supersonic nozzle" to get supersonic speeds.

I have been building air lances and my 250 dollar tool Will keep up with the expensive 1300 air-spade Model all day long. It is lighter and nicer to hold with the new grips I put on it 

Here is the brake down @ 100psi with 185 cfm
The ”Air-Spade” nozzle speed is 1195 mph 
My lance is 1095 
trust me the extra 100 mph don’t mean crap. At that speed it cuts through ANY dirt no matter how compacted.

This is what is going on if you don’t know. The tree world is an expensive place to do business and some companies take advantage of that in there pricing. The people that got the patent on the Air-Spade brand took advantage and excessively over charged for this product 

This is a job i worked on today with extreme compaction due to construction traffic. once i got the sod off the ground i lanced the ground down 12" all the way around in 15 min. you could not do it much faster with The "Air-Spade" brand. i have been on many jobs with both and they are the same. 
http://sites.google.com/site/organicpm/air-spade
Sorry my website is not completed yet:greenchainsaw:


----------



## md_tree_dood (Sep 27, 2009)

I'd be interested in seeing how you handle the heat issue when you build your own? Do you wrap yours in pvc tubing like the airspade? What about the handle?


----------



## SpecialForces (Sep 27, 2009)

md_tree_dood said:


> I'd be interested in seeing how you handle the heat issue when you build your own? Do you wrap yours in pvc tubing like the airspade? What about the handle?



There are many ways to handle heat. Its not that much heat to begin with. But i used pads and duck tape, that works well. now i'm using another tube over top and dirt bike grips.

Aaron Dillon


----------



## TreeTopKid (Sep 27, 2009)

serial killer said:


> I was looking at the Airspade in a catalog today and just can't really see what's so special about it that makes it worth 1200 bucks. Am I wrong in thinking that it's basically just a 3 foot pole with a pointy nozzle and a trigger to control the airflow? I may try to make a poor man's version out of copper pipe and plumbing pieces. I don't actually need one, but it might be a fun toy to play around with.
> 
> If you own one and can point out some features that I am overlooking, or maybe help me out by telling me the size of the nozzle aperture, it would be very much appreciated. Thanks in advance!



I love my Airspade and it's paid for itself time and again. $250.00 an hour sems to be about the going rate. They are remarkable tools as I'm sure the thousands of earthquake victims that have been rescued with them will tell you. It was primarily designed as a rescue tool.

Fun to play with it's not apart from the reward at the end of the day it is a dirty, hot, and at times painful thing to use , and if some one isn't paying me to use it stays in it's box in the cupboard! If the photos aren't too big I'll post some to show you what I mean.

No the pictures are too big but I deleted the one I wanted anyway ( because it made me look so ugly!) It was a mugshot after I'd been on it for the first two hours of a very long day. The bits of clay had stuck to my sweat and built up till I looked like an ugly ornamental caricature of myself!


----------



## treeseer (Sep 28, 2009)

TreeTopKid said:


> The bits of clay had stuck to my sweat and built up till I looked like an ugly ornamental caricature of myself!


yes PPE is advisable; protecting the face/lungs is key.

$250/hour? tankyouberrymuch; i must adjust my rate!


----------



## summit583guy (Sep 28, 2009)

we have 2 at our company and a tow behind air compressor with 2 fittings on it. Our airspades have been used everyday for the last 2 or 3 months. We use them airating around the dripline of trees, root excavation for municipalitys, lowering the backfill around trees that have had there trunk taper buried, at $80 per man thats $160 an hour with very little overhead except for the diesel of the truck and copressor and our wage. I wouldn't buy a compressor right away but itleast but the airspade and rent one for the time being.


----------



## dingeryote (Sep 28, 2009)

Thanks Guys!!!

Y'all just gave me an idea/solution to a Farm problem I have been dealing with the hard way. 

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------

